# من اين وصلت هذه الصور



## عضوة جديدة (3 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى
اريد من اخواننا المسيحين ان يردوا لو تكرموا على سؤالي هذا
من اين وصلت لكم صور يسوع الرب عندكم 
وصور السيدة مريم العذراء
في انتظار الرد لو تكرمتم


----------



## اغريغوريوس (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> اريد من اخواننا المسيحين ان يردوا لو تكرموا على سؤالي هذا
> من اين وصلت لكم صور يسوع الرب عندكم
> وصور السيدة مريم العذراء
> في انتظار الرد لو تكرمتم


*

مين قالك انها صورة المسيح الحقيقية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟سمعت حد الا صور الكفن يقال انها صور حقيقية 

ثانيا يا حبيبي الفنانين الي بيرسمو المسيح لما بيجو يقراو عن المسيح في الكتاب المقدس بيقومو رسمين المسيح المحب لما يجو يقراو المسيح الخالق يرسمو الخالق فبيرسمو الصورة من الكتاب يا حبيبي ولكن لا يوجد صورة حقيقية للمسيح الا صور  الكفن وهي عبارة عن الكفن عن طريق الاجهز وصلو لوش اقرب الي الكفن*


----------



## الحوت (3 سبتمبر 2008)

عضوة جديدة قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> اريد من اخواننا المسيحين ان يردوا لو تكرموا على سؤالي هذا
> من اين وصلت لكم صور يسوع الرب عندكم
> وصور السيدة مريم العذراء
> في انتظار الرد لو تكرمتم


*
اليس بالافضل ان تذهب وتسأل اخوتك من اين اتوا بصور محمد في الفن الشرقي الاسلامي :t9:

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50337

الصور موجودة بكتب للتراث الاسلامي و محمود سعيد ايضا الفنان المصري المشهور قام برسم صور لمحمد ..!!

يعني الصور مش موجودة عنا وبس وانما هي عندكم ايضا :t9:*


----------



## عضوة جديدة (3 سبتمبر 2008)

اولا قبل ما استفسر على حاجة اقولك يا استاذ اغريغوريوس انا عايزة نص مش تحور لي السؤال بسؤال انا عايزة نص ما هو لازم تجوبني السؤال ده علشان لايوجد نص في الانجيل ان ترسموا الصور
وللرد على الاستاذ الحوت اتحداك لو جبت سورة واحدة رسمها المسلمون للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هات لي ولو سورة واحدة وبعدين نكمل كلمنا
ومين قالك ان الصور ديه للنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
اتأكد الاول وبعدين نتكلم


----------



## الحوت (3 سبتمبر 2008)

عضوة جديدة قال:


> وللرد على الاستاذ الحوت اتحداك لو جبت سورة واحدة رسمها المسلمون للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هات لي ولو سورة واحدة وبعدين نكمل كلمنا
> ومين قالك ان الصور ديه للنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
> اتأكد الاول وبعدين نتكلم


*
بل الذي الذي اتحداكي ان تثبتي ان هذه الصور غير موجودة في كتب الثرات الاسلامي ..!!

اذهبي واسأل اخوتك المحمدين وهم يخبروكي عنها قبل ما تتفلسفي :t30:

هذه ليست صور الدنمارك يا مسلمة وانما صور من الفن الشرقي الاسلامي وسبق وقلت لكي الفنان المصري محمود سعيد قام ايضا برسم صور محمد ..

عارفه محمود سعيد الذي اتهمتوه بالكفر والجنون كما اتهمتم طه حسين وغيرهم :t9:*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> اولا قبل ما استفسر على حاجة اقولك يا استاذ اغريغوريوس انا عايزة نص مش تحور لي السؤال بسؤال انا عايزة نص ما هو لازم تجوبني السؤال ده علشان لايوجد نص في الانجيل ان ترسموا الصور



*انا عاوز نص يقول لا ترسمو العذراء والمسيح والبينة عن ما ادعي اريد نص منك *


----------



## اغريغوريوس (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> محمود سعيد


*فنان كبير جداااااااااا استاذي الحوت خدناة في الرسم في ثانوي واعدادي زمان ومعروف جدااااااااااا*


----------



## عضوة جديدة (3 سبتمبر 2008)

اولا اثبت لي ان الصور ديه مكتوبة تحتها هذه لمحمد بن عبد الله
وثانيا استاذ اغريغوريوس هو انجيلي والا انجيلكم يعني المفروض انت اللي ترد مش انا


----------



## غوغو (3 سبتمبر 2008)

طلب بسيييييط جداااااا 

ممكن رابط الموقع المنقول منه هذه الصور


----------



## الحوت (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> اولا اثبت لي ان الصور ديه مكتوبة تحتها هذه لمحمد بن عبد الله



*شايفين الافلاس الاسلامي حينما نواجههم ولا يقدرون على الاجابه !

ولا تزعلي خذي هذه الصورة واقرائي المكتوب عليها وستجدي اسم محمدك عليها :







ثم هي صور العدرا والا المسيح مكتوب عليها اسم المسيح والا العدرا يا محمديه والا عاوزة اي خرم ابره لتهربي من حقيقة وجود صور لرسولك رسمها مسلمين ؟!

فين مكتوب تحت هذه الصورة انها للعدرا  ؟






او هذه :






او هذه :






*


----------



## غوغو (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ايوة فين الرابط بقى بتاع الموقع اللى نقلت منه هذه الصور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الحوت (3 سبتمبر 2008)

غوغو قال:


> ايوة فين الرابط بقى بتاع الموقع اللى نقلت منه هذه الصور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*
اتفضل يا مسيو غوغو غالي والطلب رخيص

http://www.zombietime.com/mohammed_image_archive/islamic_mo_full/*


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (3 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح
بصراحه انا اول مره اشوف الصور دى واعرف اساسا ان فى صور فى الاسلام والف شكر على المعلومات القيمه دى واللى بيته من ازاز ميحدفش الناس بالطوب 
ردود مباركه والمسيح يبارك الخطى ويمسح الكلمات بروحه القدوس ويستخدمك اخى الحوت واغريغوريوس لمجد اسمه القدوس
متابعه​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> بصراحه انا اول مره اشوف الصور دى واعرف اساسا ان فى صور فى الاسلام والف شكر على المعلومات القيمه دى واللى بيته من ازاز ميحدفش الناس بالطوب



*انا زيك اختي ماري ديما استاذي الحوت يفاجانا ربنا معاة*


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (3 سبتمبر 2008)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> *انا زيك اختي ماري ديما استاذي الحوت يفاجانا ربنا معاة*



سلام المسيح
ايه ده انا كنت باحسبك شفتهم قبل كده طلعت زيى اول مره تشوفهم 
ربنا يباركك اخى الحوت يا حوت بتجيب الحاجات اللى فى الاعماق دى منين
طيب يا اخوه الصور اهى شدوا حيلكوا بقه وهاتوا نص من القران او السنه زى اللى بتطالبونا بيه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ردا على سؤالك

كل واحد بيحب حد بيرسمة بشكل وصورة معينة في خيالة

دا غير ان السيد المسيح ظهر فعلآ لناس وقالوا اوصافة

وكمان في سفر الرؤية شافة القديس يوحنا ووصف شكلة

وكمان امنا العذراء مريم ظهرت لناس كتير ووصفوا شكلها


----------



## MacGyver (3 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ردا على سؤالك
> 
> كل واحد بيحب حد بيرسمة بشكل وصورة معينة في خيالة
> 
> ...



و تستمر الظهورات حتى الآن...

شكراً يا إخوتي على الرد, المسيح ينور طريقكم.


----------



## صوت الرب (3 سبتمبر 2008)

عضوة جديدة قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> اريد من اخواننا المسيحين ان يردوا لو تكرموا على سؤالي هذا
> من اين وصلت لكم صور يسوع الرب عندكم
> وصور السيدة مريم العذراء
> في انتظار الرد لو تكرمتم


أن الهدف من الصور هو ليس معرفة شكل المسيح الحقيقي
بل لتقريب المسيح من عقلنا حيث نتصوره بالصور
الجميلة التي ترسم له و نشعر بمحبته لنا ...
فمثلا عندما نرى صور المسيح المتألم على الصليب يؤثر
هذا على مشاعرنا و يزيد من إيماننا به 
و أنا أذكر راهبة عندما شاهدت تمثال المسيح المتألم آمنت به
و أصبحت قديسة خدمت الكنيسة و إستشهدت ...


----------



## Eva Maria (3 سبتمبر 2008)

عضوه جديده :



> اولا قبل ما استفسر على حاجة اقولك يا استاذ اغريغوريوس انا عايزة نص مش تحور لي السؤال بسؤال انا عايزة نص ما هو لازم تجوبني السؤال ده علشان لايوجد نص في الانجيل ان ترسموا الصور





> وللرد على الاستاذ الحوت اتحداك لو جبت سورة واحدة رسمها المسلمون للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هات لي ولو سورة واحدة وبعدين نكمل كلمنا
> ومين قالك ان الصور ديه للنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
> اتأكد الاول وبعدين نتكلم


 
وهل هناك نص في الانجيل يمنع ؟
ألاولى أن تسألوا أن كان هناك في الانجيل ما يمنع رسم ألمسيح . 
بحسب منطقكم , لماذا تستعملون جهاز الكمبيوتر ما دام لم يذكر أو يسمح لكم به في القرآن ؟ 





> هو انتم فسرتوا الصور كمان على مزاجكم لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله





> اولا الصور ديه ما فهاش ولا صورة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا للصحابة ولا لسيدنا جبريل عليه السلام
> جبولي ولو كلمة واحدة في الكتاب ان الصور ديه بتعبر عنهم


لا يا زميله هي رسومات لمحمد طبعا !!! هل هل تنكرين الشمس ؟ 

الكتب الاسلاميه التي وردت فيها رسومات لمحمد : 

_ كتاب "سيرة النبي" الذي هو ترجمة تركية لكتاب حسب ابن إسحاق. صدر هذا الكتاب عام 1388 وطبع مرة أخرى في عهد مراد الرابع, ( سني طبعا )

_ قي كتاب جامع التواريخ لمؤلفه رشيد الدين كتب عام 1324 ويوجد حاليًا في مكتبة جامعة أدنبرة 

_ كتاب اسمه جمائل التواريخ عام 1315 .

_ كتاب الاثار الباقيه عن القرون الخالية لمؤلفه محمد البيروني سنه 1048






> هل هؤلاء من اهل السنة ؟


على كلن ها قد أوردت لكم كتابا سنيا فيه رسمه لمحمد .
وهو النسخه التركيه لكتاب سيره ألنبي لأبن أسحاق !!!










محمد مع هاله ذهبيه كمان هههههه

بالمناسبه , موسوعه ويكيبيديا في أغلب اللغات ألغير عربيه مليانه رسومات لمحمد !!!

سلام المسيح


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> وفيه هنا حاجه بجد ضحكتني وهي قول فراشة مسيحية
> السيد المسيح ظهر فعلآ لناس وقالوا اوصافة
> 
> وكمان في سفر الرؤية شافة القديس يوحنا ووصف شكلة
> ...


 
دي حاجة عمرك ماهاتفهميها ولا تشوفيها طول ماقلبك في ظلاااااااااااااااااام

لما بشوف ناس تفكيرهم زيك بشكر ربنا مليون مرة في الثانية انة خلاني مسيحية


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*



			ايه ده ده معلش تهريج وسوء ادب مع الله فيه حد ربنا بيظهره ياحلاوة عمري ماشفتها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وعمرك ما حتشوفى, لأنك عمياء




			وطبعا الكعبة لا يوجد بها ولو صورة واحدة لاي شخص لو كان محلل كان من الاولى نضع الصور في الكعبة والمدينة شرفهما الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بل كانت بها صور كثيرة, ومنها صورة للسيد المسيح والقديسة العذراء مريم*


----------



## My Rock (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن نلتزم شوي بمجرى الحوار؟
الاخ سألت من اين الصور و اجبنا انها من تصوير بعض الرسامين و ليست بالضرورة الصورة الحقيقية للمسيح

الأخت سألت كيف نصور الله و اجبنا انها ليس صورة الله بل صورة الجسد الذي تجسد به الله

الأخت سألت هل هناك ما يمنع في الأنجيل من الرسم و قلنا لا لا يوجد نص يمنع ان نرسم صور

خلاص, انتهى الموضوع!


----------



## صوت الرب (3 سبتمبر 2008)

عضوة جديدة قال:


> واذا كان المناقشة انتهت فهي لصالحي وليس لصالحكم لاني لم اجد اجابة اقنعتني وانا جئت بالاجابة وانتم لا


عزيزتي ... ما السؤال الذي لم تجدي له إجابة ؟


----------



## عضوة جديدة (3 سبتمبر 2008)

فين الدليل من الكتاب المقدس على تحليل الصور مش تقولوا بدل ما جبوش تحريمها اذن حلال
انا جبتلكم من عندي ان الصور عندنا حرام وارجع لردي


----------



## صوت الرب (3 سبتمبر 2008)

عضوة جديدة قال:


> فين الدليل من الكتاب المقدس على تحليل الصور مش تقولوا بدل ما جبوش تحريمها اذن حلال
> انا جبتلكم من عندي ان الصور عندنا حرام وارجع لردي


لا إله إلا المسيح
لماذا الصور حرام ... أموت و أعرف ؟ أما لديكم أشياء غريبة بالفعل ...
ما العيب أو الخطأ من الصور ؟
هل سيكون الكتاب المقدس مادي و تافه و سخيف لهذه
الدرجة حتى يذكر لنا أن الصور حرام أو حلال ...
مع العلم أن المسيحية لا يوجد فيها أصلا حلال و حرام
بل يليق أو لا يليق ...


----------



## My Rock (3 سبتمبر 2008)

عضوة جديدة قال:


> فين الدليل من الكتاب المقدس على تحليل الصور مش تقولوا بدل ما جبوش تحريمها اذن حلال
> انا جبتلكم من عندي ان الصور عندنا حرام وارجع لردي


 
اذا كنتِ من انصاف العقول الإسلامية فلا داعي لأن تستمري بالموضوع
قلنا و قررنا انه لا يوجد نص يمنع الرسم, و انت تريدين نص يبيح الرسم؟

فعلاً اصحاب العقول براحة!

ربنا يعين اهلك و اصحابك..


----------



## Mor Antonios (4 سبتمبر 2008)

عضوة جديدة قال:


> اولا قبل ما استفسر على حاجة اقولك يا استاذ اغريغوريوس انا عايزة نص مش تحور لي السؤال بسؤال انا عايزة نص ما هو لازم تجوبني السؤال ده علشان لايوجد نص في الانجيل ان ترسموا الصور


*لا يا عزيزتي يوجد نص يامر الله فيه برسم الصور!!!ما رأيك...شوفي بقى واقري كويس:*

*سفر الخروج 25: 18 - 22 يقول الله لموسى:*
*"18 وَتَصْنَعُ كَرُوبَيْنِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ. صَنْعَةَ خِرَاطَةٍ تَصْنَعُهُمَا عَلَى طَرَفَيِ الْغِطَاءِ. *
*19 فَاصْنَعْ كَرُوبا وَاحِدا عَلَى الطَّرَفِ مِنْ هُنَا وَكَرُوبا اخَرَ عَلَى الطَّرَفِ مِنْ هُنَاكَ. مِنَ الْغِطَاءِ تَصْنَعُونَ الْكَرُوبَيْنِ عَلَى طَرَفَيْهِ. *
*20 وَيَكُونُ الْكَرُوبَانِ بَاسِطَيْنِ اجْنِحَتَهُمَا الَى فَوْقُ مُظَلِّلَيْنِ بِاجْنِحَتِهِمَا عَلَى الْغِطَاءِ وَوَجْهَاهُمَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ الَى الاخَرِ. نَحْوَ الْغِطَاءِ يَكُونُ وَجْهَا الْكَرُوبَيْنِ. *
*21 وَتَجْعَلُ الْغِطَاءَ عَلَى التَّابُوتِ مِنْ فَوْقُ. وَفِي التَّابُوتِ تَضَعُ الشَّهَادَةَ الَّتِي اعْطِيكَ. *
*22 وَانَا اجْتَمِعُ بِكَ هُنَاكَ(الله) وَاتَكَلَّمُ مَعَكَ مِنْ عَلَى الْغِطَاءِ مِنْ بَيْنِ الْكَرُوبَيْنِ اللَّذَيْنِ عَلَى تَابُوتِ الشَّهَادَةِ بِكُلِّ مَا اوصِيكَ بِهِ!!! الَى بَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ. *

*هل فهمتي شئ ام ستعاندي ؟ في الايات السابقة الله بذاته يامر نبية موسى بعمل الكروبَين(ملاكان) ويصف له اين يضعهما !! ويتكلم الله مع موسى وشعبه من بين الغطاء من بين الكروبين.*

*ويقول الله في الاية 40 من نفس الاصحاح:*
*"وانظر فاصنعها على مثالها الذي أظهر لك في الجبل"*
*فكيف اظهرها الله لموسى!!!!!وما هو المثال!!!!*

*وفي الاصحاح 26: 31 من سفر الخروج، يقول الله لموسى:*
*"وتصنع حجابا من اسمانجوني وارجوان وقرمز وبوص مبروم (انواع اقمشة).صنعة حائك حاذق يصنعه بكروبيم". اي يرسم على هذه الاقمشة التي يصنع منها الحجاب صورة الكاروبين!! اي الملاكان!!!!.*

*وفي خروج 28: 9- 12 . يعلم الله موسى كيف يصنع اللباس المقدس للكهنة:*
*9 وَتَاخُذُ حَجَرَيْ جَزْعٍ وَتَنْقُشُ عَلَيْهِمَا اسْمَاءَ بَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ. *
*10 سِتَّةً مِنْ اسْمَائِهِمْ عَلَى الْحَجَرِ الْوَاحِدِ وَاسْمَاءَ السِّتَّةِ الْبَاقِينَ عَلَى الْحَجَرِ الثَّانِي حَسَبَ مَوَالِيدِهِمْ. *
*11 صَنْعَةَ نَقَّاشِ الْحِجَارَةِ نَقْشَ الْخَاتِمِ تَنْقُشُ الْحَجَرَيْنِ عَلَى حَسَبِ اسْمَاءِ بَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ. مُحَاطَيْنِ بِطَوْقَيْنِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ تَصْنَعُهُمَا. *
*12 وَتَضَعُ الْحَجَرَيْنِ عَلَى كَتِفَيِ الرِّدَاءِ حَجَرَيْ تِذْكَارٍ لِبَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ. فَيَحْمِلُ هَارُونُ اسْمَاءَهُمْ امَامَ الرَّبِّ عَلَى كَتِفَيْهِ لِلتِّذْكَارِ. *

*36 «وَتَصْنَعُ صَفِيحَةً مِنْ ذَهَبٍ نَقِيٍّ. وَتَنْقُشُ عَلَيْهَا نَقْشَ خَاتِمٍ «قُدْسٌ لِلرَّبِّ*».* وهذه لوحة فنية رائعة اليس كذلك؟.*

*وقال الله ايضا لموسى:*
*"**فقال الرب لموسى اصنع لك حية محرقة وضعها على راية فكل من لدغ ونظر إليها يحيا. فصنع موسى حية من نحاس ووضعها على الراية فكان متى لدغت حية إنسانا ونظر إلى حية النحاس يحيا." (عدد 21: 8 - 9).* *وايضا هذا كان بامر الله.*

*والايات كثيرة اقتصر على السابق منعاً للاطاله*​ 
*يقول القديس يوحنا الدمشقي عن الله:*

*أليس هو (الله) أول من صنع أيقونة؟ فإنه ولد الكلمة قبل الدهور صورة جوهره الكاملة(راجع تحت-1). ألم يصنع الإنسان على صورته ومثاله(راجع تحت -2)؟ ألا يحمل في ذاته أفكار وصور كل الأشياء؟ لقد أراد أن يكون العهد القديم صورة للعهد الجديد، وبالتالي إن كان مسموحا صنع أيقونات تمثل هذه الحقائق فمسموح إكرامها أيضاً.*
*-(1):*
*2كو 4:4 "الذين فيهم اله هذا الدهر قد اعمى اذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تضيء لهم انارة انجيل مجد المسيح الذي هو صورة الله".*
*في 2: 6 "الذي اذ كان(المسيح) في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا للّه".*
*في 2: 7 "لكنه اخلى نفسه (المسيح) آخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس".*
*كو 1: 15 "الذي هو(المسيح) صورة الله غير المنظور بكر كل خليقة".*
*-(2):*
*تك 1: 27 "فخلق الله الانسان على صورته.على صورة الله خلقه.ذكرا وانثى خلقهم".*
*في 3: 21 "الذي سيغيّر (المسيح) شكل جسد تواضعنا(نحن البشر) ليكون على صورة جسد مجده بحسب عمل استطاعته ان يخضع لنفسه كل شيء".*

*ثم ان اعتبار الأيقونة واحترامها يعطيان للمؤمنين آلاف البركات:*
*- فالأيقونة هي كتاب لغير القادرين على القراءة. إنها تذكرنا بتاريخ الخلاص كله وبصنيع الله وبأسرار تدبيره الإلهي. *
*- أنها تعليم صامت للتشبّه بمثل القديسين. *
*- انها تروي حدث معين وقصة انجيليه كاملة بمجرد رؤيتها لثواني.*
*-الايقونة وسيلةايضاح للايمان جيدة جدا.لشرح احداث الكتاب المقدس للاطفال والأميين!.* *...الخ.*


----------



## عضوة جديدة (4 سبتمبر 2008)

يا استاذ Mor Antonios
انت جبت عندكم من الانجيل علي تحليل رسم الصور  لكن هم قعدين يقولوا ما فيش نص يمنع يبقى فيه نص يحلل ويحوروا في الاجابة مش عارفين انجيلهم يبقى ما يكلموش بقى ويجدلوا وانا اللي كلامي طلع صح ان يجب يوجد نص
ولكن فين في الانجيل اللي بيحلل رسم الله والسيدة مريم عليهما السلام
وفي سؤال هنا مهم هي السيدة مريم كانت مصورة صورة بحجاب وصورة من غير حجاب ليه
وشكرا على الرد


----------



## الحوت (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*يا حاجة عضوة جديده انتي عاوز تمشي الكتاب لمقدس على مزاجك !
وعاوزة يكون فيه ايات على مزاجك ؟

بنقولك مافيش ايه تقول ارسم صورة ومافيش ايه تقول لا ترسم صورة والا عاوزة الايات تنزل على مزاجك ؟

ولا حتى في الاسلام ممنوع والا ناسيه حضرتك سليمان الي كان قصره وبيته يعج بالتماثيل والصور التي تصنعها الشياطين والعفاريت ..!!

الصور هذه موجودة في كل ديانات العالم وفي الاسلام ايضا واثبت هذا بالدليل ووضعت لكم رابط الموقع الذي يتحدث عن رسومات محمد من قبل المسلمين !

اما قولك :*


> وفي سؤال هنا مهم هي السيدة مريم كانت مصورة صورة بحجاب وصورة من غير حجاب ليه


*السيده لم تلبس الحجاب يا مسلمة وما تضعه السيده العذراء على راسها هو وشاح وليس بحجاب ..!

الا تعرفي التفرقة بين الاثنين !

اقرأئي هنا هذا الموضوع ذات صله

http://mechristian.wordpress.com/2008/07/29/virgin-veil/*


----------



## Mor Antonios (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*لا اعرف لماذا الجدال البزنطي هذا ،،الم تطلبي ان ناتيك بايات تجيز لنا عمل الصور!!*
*ثم السيدة العذراء والمسيح لم يستثنوا من هذا الامر...*
*ما اوردته لك واضح وارجوا ان تعيد قرائتة خاصة كلام القديس يوحنا الدمشقي.*
*ثم لا تستخدمي لفظ تحليل وتحريم فهذه الفاظ لم نالفها في المسيحية!!!*



> المشاركة الاصليه كتبت بواسطة عضوة جديدة
> يقولوا ما فيش نص يمنع يبقى فيه نص يحلل ويحوروا في الاجابة مش عارفين انجيلهم


*كلامك هذا يدل على عجزك عن الرد عن ما اتيناك به من البينات..والا اتيني بعكس ما كتبته لك... وعلى انك غير اهل لتناقشينا لان كلامنا واضح بينما انتِ تستخدمين اسلوب العمائم والمراوغة التي تعطينا فكرة عن انك لم تقرائي ردودنا جيدا...والا لكنت ناقشتي بالادلة كما علمت معك..فانا هنا لاناقش بالدليل وليس بالكلام المرسل....*

*عزيزتي باختصار اقول لك كلاما مستخدما اسلوبك ومنطقكِ:*
*اين وردت اية في الكتاب المقدس تقول لا ترسموا صورة السيد المسيح والعذراء؟*
*اعطني ايه حرفيه بذلك لو سمحتِ ....وشكرا لك*


----------



## Mor Antonios (4 سبتمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> لا إله إلا المسيح
> لماذا الصور حرام ... أموت و أعرف ؟ أما لديكم أشياء غريبة بالفعل ...
> ما العيب أو الخطأ من الصور ؟
> هل سيكون الكتاب المقدس مادي و تافه و سخيف لهذه
> ...


* نعم عزيزي صوت الرب ربما يكون عندهم الصور حرام ..ربما، لكن القتل والبلاوي التانية حلال...ما رايك بهذه الكلام  اخي الحبيب...صحيح كما قالوا قديما :*
*"لا يصلح العطار ما افسده الدهر"*​


----------



## My Rock (4 سبتمبر 2008)

اخوتي الاحبة
الموضوع منتهي, لا يوجد نص يحرم الرسوم

الاخت تلف و تدور, فالظاهر هي من انصاف العقول الأسلامية

لا داعي لتضيعة وقتكم معها

لنغلق الموضوع لاننا قدمنا الاجابة الكافية و الوافية, لكن البعض مصر على الاستغباء

يُغلق!


----------



## fredyyy (4 سبتمبر 2008)

عضوة جديدة قال:


> صورة بحجاب وصورة من غير حجاب ليه
> وشكرا على الرد


 

*لماذا تحكمي على المسيحية **من خلال مبادئ فاسدة *

*لأنه وإن تغطت الشريرات سوف يظل شرهم واضح*

*فأمام كلمة الله الكل مكشوف وعريان*


العبرانيين 4 : 12 
لأَنَّ كَلِمَةَ اللهِ حَيَّةٌ *وَفَعَّالَةٌ* وَ*أَمْضَى* مِنْ كُلِّ سَيْفٍ ذِي حَدَّيْنِ، *وَخَارِقَةٌ* إِلَى مَفْرَقِ النَّفْسِ وَالرُّوحِ وَالْمَفَاصِلِ وَالْمِخَاخِ، *وَمُمَيِّزَةٌ أَفْكَارَ الْقَلْبِ* وَنِيَّاتِهِ.


----------

